# Previsões curto prazo (até 3 dias) - Abril 2016



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2016 às 09:13)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (Março 2016)*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- Meteogalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- Meteogalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- IMAPWeather DEA (útil p/ Açores/Madeira/Atlântico - escolher Layers-Lightning)
- AEMET DEA Canárias/Madeira

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- Meteogalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2016 às 09:13)

Sábado aproxima-se do NW da Península uma nova depressão , para domingo está prevista chuva forte e existem condições para trovoada, nas terras altas também deve nevar.

GFS para madrugada de Domingo :


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2016 às 09:42)

Boa precipitação acumulada nestes primeiros dias de Abril, em especial no Noroeste


----------



## Iceberg (4 Abr 2016 às 14:27)

Para quinta-feira, 7 de abril, e com base na previsão do IPMA, temperatura máxima de 24º em Braga.

Uma amostra de Primavera antes de novo desconforto térmico no próximo fim-de-semana (chuva,vento e frio).


----------



## james (4 Abr 2016 às 14:35)

Iceberg disse:


> Para quinta-feira, 7 de abril, e com base na previsão do IPMA, temperatura máxima de 24º em Braga.
> 
> Uma amostra de Primavera antes de novo desconforto térmico no próximo fim-de-semana (chuva,vento e frio).




Não é para quarta essa temperatura?  Para quinta, acho que já começa a descer. 

Mas atenção que vai estar algum vento de Norte, por isso a sensação térmica deve ser bem mais baixa.

Como tivemos duas primaveras com temperaturas acima da média, o pessoal já se tinha esquecido de como também faz frio na primavera.  Eu cresci habituado a ter períodos chuvosos e frios na primavera e a ver neve nas serras. 
Às vezes, o tempo mais frio prolongava - se até ao início de Julho.


----------



## Iceberg (4 Abr 2016 às 14:49)

Tens razão, James, essa temperatura de 24º é para quarta-feira. 

Nos últimos anos, temos tido várias primaveras quentes, e com uma alteração de padrão em março, que se tem revelado quente e seco. Mas mais recentemente parece que as coisas tendem a retomar padrões de anos mais antigos … vamos ver se nesta linha, teremos este ano de regresso as tão saudosas trovoadas de maio …


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Abr 2016 às 19:32)

Iceberg disse:


> Tens razão, James, essa temperatura de 24º é para quarta-feira.
> 
> Nos últimos anos, temos tido várias primaveras quentes, e com uma alteração de padrão em março, que se tem revelado quente e seco. Mas mais recentemente parece que as coisas tendem a retomar padrões de anos mais antigos … vamos ver se nesta linha, teremos este ano de regresso as tão saudosas trovoadas de maio …


Interessante, Braga é a "estufa" de Portugal na quarta


----------



## james (7 Abr 2016 às 14:05)

Previsão de tempo meteorologicamente interessante para o próximo domingo:

Chuva( forte em alguns locais), vento até 75 km / h e neve a cotas médias/ altas. 

Imagino a acumulação que as terras altas do Norte poderão registar.


----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2016 às 20:13)

Amanhã deverá passar nos Açores mais uma pluma tropical. A combinação da pouca convectividade geral com a reduzida humidade relativa em altitude significa que na generalidade será um dia nublado. A chuva, se ocorrer, deverá ser fraca. Para todos os devidos efeitos, a pluma tropical a que me refiro é, tecnicamente, uma frente fria.


----------



## Orion (9 Abr 2016 às 17:39)

Açores nas próximas 72 horas...

A depressão continua no seu percurso para sudoeste. A sua localização a nordeste dos Açores implicará um fluxo de norte/noroeste, fresco e tendencialmente com água precipitável/humidade relativa relativamente baixas. A reduzida HR será mais notória em altitude. Os ventos ao longo da atmosfera serão geralmente fracos a moderados, havendo por vezes um aumento da intensidade. Nota para o _jet_ (_streak_) que estará sobre o arquipélago para o final do dia 11.

Gradualmente a depressão trará uma bolsa de ar polar frio para as imediações do arquipélago. Por agora não parece que isso vá contribuir para um arrefecimento significativo (e os tefigramas do WRF e do ECM também não dão grandes expectativas).

Quanto aos _CAPÉs_, parece que vai ficar tudo no mar a nordeste, afetando mais o continente. Chuva miúda será o tipo de precipitação mais comum.

Lá para dia 12, virá a depressão aberta nos níveis baixos. No GFS12 os ventos mais fortes a ficam a sul do arquipélago. A precipitação também tem variado muito. Como tal, ainda é cedo para especular mais.


----------



## Orion (9 Abr 2016 às 22:46)

Se o cenário do GFS 12 se concretizasse as ilhas veriam o grosso da chuva entre os dias 9 e 12 passar mesmo ao lado. O sudeste do continente seria o perdedor em PT continental:


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Abr 2016 às 23:16)

Amanhã teremos uma típica entrada atlântica de noroeste, com a depressão a cavar a sudoeste do Reino Unido.

O vento será mais intenso com a passagem da frente fria, entre as 3h e as 12h:
















As cotas de neve variam entre os 550 m do noroeste até aos 1000 m já além do sistema Montejunto-Estrela:






Aqui está a sinóptica das frentes:






Temos uma frente fria pelo inicío do dia, já para o final temos uma frente de instabilidade/oclusa.

Teremos uma época em cheio, já nem digo semana porque nem nos modelos vejo o fim da chuva. Teremos um fluxo de sudoeste para dar e vender!


----------



## criz0r (9 Abr 2016 às 23:54)

Muita água nestes próximos dias,


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2016 às 08:23)

http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## huguh (10 Abr 2016 às 12:57)

Bela imagem


----------



## AJJ (10 Abr 2016 às 23:01)

Como é que será o tempo em Lisboa nos próximos dias ?

Podemos esperar forte precipitação ou algo suave de forma intermitente ?


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2016 às 00:34)

---






---






Vários modelos indicam que a depressão trará chuva forte nas imediações do G. Oriental. O seu reduzido tamanho implica uma grande incerteza sobre o local exato. Amanhã haverá mais informações.

Para o continente, a água precipitável continuará baixa a moderada. Isto tem um impacto bastante significativo nos acumulados, tendencialmente reduzindo-os.


----------



## Snifa (11 Abr 2016 às 08:21)

Algo não bate certo na previsão do IPMA para hoje, e já agora, com previsão de aguaceiros por vezes fortes de de granizo não há nenhum aviso para a situação?No site do IPMA só se vê aviso para neve e agitação marítima..

Ainda ontem houve um acidente na A4 causado pela queda repentina e intensa de granizo, será que não se justifica pelo menos um aviso amarelo para aguaceiros fortes de granizo e com trovoada? 

Previsão para 2ª feira, 11.abril.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu com períodos muita nebulosidade.
Aguaceiros, em especial a partir da tarde, que poderão ser
localmente fortes, de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada,
*e que serão mais frequentes nas regiões a sul do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela. *
Queda de neve nas regiões Norte e Centro acima de 800/1000 metros
de altitude, subindo gradualmente a cota para 1000/1200 metros na
região Norte e para 1200/1400 metros na região Centro.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral e nas terras altas, por
vezes com rajadas respectivamente até 70 km/h e até 90 km/h.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima na região Norte e
litoral Centro.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu com períodos muita nebulosidade.
Aguaceiros, em especial durante a tarde, que poderão ser
de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando por vezes
forte (até 40 km/h) com rajadas até 60 km/h.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu com períodos muita nebulosidade.
Aguaceiros, em especial durante a tarde, que poderão ser
*por vezes fortes, de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.*
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando por vezes
forte (35 a 45 km/h) com rajadas até 70 km/h.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros, temporariamente
5 a 6 metros até ao início da manhã, diminuindo para 3,5 a 4 metros
no final do dia.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/14ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas sudoeste com 1 a 2 metros, sendo 2 a 2,5 metros
no barlavento até meio da tarde.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC

TEMPERATURAS MÍNIMAS E MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:
PORTO - 06/13ºC
LISBOA - 08/14ºC
FARO - 12/16ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada/Sandra Correia.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 11 de abril de 2016 às 1:31 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

_


----------



## david 6 (11 Abr 2016 às 10:28)

Estofex para hoje:






A level 1 was issued for parts of France, Portugal, Spain, Switzerland and SW Germany mainly for chances of large hal.


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2016 às 16:20)

Açores nas próximas 72 horas usando o GFS 6z...

A depressão irá aumentar de tamanho, estendendo-se em cavado para o arquipélago. O núcleo da depressão deverá ficar mais ou menos estacionário.

Ao longo do dia de hoje e amanhã, a reduzida água precipitável/humidade relativa e os ventos fracos a moderados não deverão ser capazes de produzir mais que chuva fraca. Tendo por base a humidade a 700 hPa, o G. Oriental parece ter maior probabilidade de ter chuva. Neste grupo os aguaceiros podem ser um pouco mais intensos (mas não muito).

Também a partir do dia de amanhã surgirá a depressão aberta nos níveis baixos que mudará/subdividirá o fluxo do rio atmosférico/pluma tropical. Este deixará de estar a oeste do arquipélago (mancha nebulosa mais proeminente entre os Açores e os EUA)...











... para estar também a sudoeste de PT continental (afetando a Madeira pelo caminho):






Relativamente à depressão aberta nos níveis baixos, o GFS modela os ventos mais fortes no flanco sul. Não levo à letra a passagem modelada. Tanto pode passar mais a sul como a norte. Ainda assim, esta depressão arrastará consigo ar um pouco mais quente e com água precipitável superior. A instabilidade será favorecida pela bolsa de ar frio em altitude. Chuva moderada a forte pode ocorrer localmente (dependerá do local onde a depressão irá passar). Não há muita humidade a 500 hPa reduzindo isto a quantidade de chuva passível de ocorrer. Esta depressão irá à boleia do jet, criando um ambiente com um cisalhamento muito intenso (>35 m/s) mas de reduzida dimensão. Parece-me que o CAPE andará por volta dos 400/500. A helicidade poderá chegar aos +-400. Isto traduz-se em condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas. Parece haver também condições favoráveis à ocorrência de tornados. Contudo, dou uma baixa probabilidade devido ao reduzido tamanho do sistema. A altitude de congelamento estará entre os 1800 e os 2200 metros. Penso que a probabilidade é baixa para que ocorram células intensas o suficiente para que chova granizo.

---

No dia 14, o rio atmosférico passará nas imediações da Madeira (oeste). A humidade será muito inconsistente. O CAPE andará por volta dos 500. Os ventos mais fortes deverão passar a oeste. Ainda assim, é possível que ocorram aguaceiros/períodos de chuva. A orografia sempre ajuda(rá). Mas ainda é cedo para especular mais.


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2016 às 17:38)

Há modelos para todos os gostos (WRF; Chuva em 3 horas. Este modelo é do mesmo estilo do AROME):






Hirlam; Chuva 02-08h, dia 13:

















---

Como novidade, o Modelo GEOS da NASA disponibliza a previsão da poeira do deserto:


----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2016 às 21:15)

Orion disse:


> Açores nas próximas 72 horas usando o GFS 6z...
> 
> A depressão irá aumentar de tamanho, estendendo-se em cavado para o arquipélago. O núcleo da depressão deverá ficar mais ou menos estacionário.
> 
> ...



A saída das 12 do GFS reduziu a chuva. Mais alterações foram verificadas em outros parâmetros. Um exemplo entre as várias saídas:
















Certezas neste evento só mesmo à última da hora.


----------



## david 6 (11 Abr 2016 às 22:47)

Estofex para amanhã






A level 1 was issued for parts of Portugal, Spain, France, Belgium and Germany mainly for large hail and severe wind gusts.


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2016 às 16:32)

A depressão nos níveis baixos já afeta os Açores. A  alteração na pluma tropical é notória:






O Hirlam retirou a chuva forte (modela-a a este do G. Oriental). O AROME está bastante moderado. O WRF (chuva em 3 horas; 00z; 12/4) é que continua mais ou menos igual:






Está saindo o GFS 12z. Daqui a pouco corrijo a previsão por mim antes feita.


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2016 às 17:49)

Relativamente à depressão nos níveis baixos tendo em conta o GFS 12:

- O cavamento da depressão é inferior;

- Há pouca humidade relativa em altitude, incluindo intrusões de ar seco que reduzem a extensão do ar mais saturado. Isto traduz-se em ventos com forças equivalentes em ambientes com humidades relativas muito diferentes entre si;

- Grande diferença na força dos ventos. Os ventos mais fortes nos níveis baixos estão a sul. Nos níveis médios e altos estão tendencialmente a norte;

- O SBCAPE foi reforçado nesta saída (e aumenta ao longo do tempo), tanto em termos de quantidade como em termos de extensão quando comparando com o GFS 6z. Está maioritariamente situado no flanco sul da depressão. A helicidade varia ao longo do tempo e está situado tendencialmente no vetor este/nordeste da depressão.

Operacionalizando isto, e assumindo que a depressão se comporta como o GFS modela, mais logo em S. Miguel não deverá ocorrer nada de especial (pouca convectividade). Aposto em chuva fraca na generalidade quando ocorrer. Contudo, alguma da instabilidade pode escapar-se para norte. Desta forma, não descarto chuva com mais intensidade.

Já em Sta. Maria, o caso cenário é ligeiramente diferente. O cisalhamento estará sempre intenso (>20 m/s) mas a humidade relativa a 500 hPa será muito baixa. Os ventos mais fortes, pelo GFS, deverão passar ligeiramente a sul da ilha mas prefiro dar uma margem de segurança. Como tal, penso que durante a passagem da depressão - que não demorará muito - poderão ocorrer aguaceiros/períodos de chuva moderados a fortes. A água precipitável deverá rondar os +-20 mms. O ar seco em altitude deverá impedir o crescimento das células com convecção mais débil. Parece haver instabilidade atmosférica e SBCAPE (+-500) suficientes para a ocorrência de trovoadas. O GFS modela logo às 00:00 uma helicidade de +-240 em Sta. Maria. Penso que o risco de haver tornados é baixo (especialmente devido ao tamanho do sistema e à 'pouca' convectidade; não acho que nos Açores a insolação faça diferença). Igualmente baixa é a ocorrência de granizo, estando a altitude de congelamento a +-2400 metros.

É importar enfatizar que a humidade relativa vai diminuindo com a altitude. Como tal, o período em que pode ocorrer chuva moderada a forte não é muito extenso.


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2016 às 18:16)

Orion disse:


> Operacionalizando isto, e assumindo que a depressão se comporta como o GFS modela,



Aparentemente a realidade...






... antecipa-se à ficção:






A depressão aberta, ou o que resta dela, está já a afetar o G. Oriental.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2016 às 18:26)

Como disse no outro tópico, continua numa questão de onde calha a precipitação, e esta saída do GFS aumentou a chuva para Lisboa na quinta para o dobro:






Parece que o "rio atmosférico" voltou para o centro do país, vamos a ver se não se move na próxima saída...


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2016 às 01:06)

A precipitação prevista pelo GFS para quinta-feira, aquela linha quase "interminável" de precipitação, será sob a forma de aguaceiros ou chuva contínua? Não consigo perceber


----------



## Tufao André (13 Abr 2016 às 01:21)

Lightning disse:


> A precipitação prevista pelo GFS para quinta-feira, aquela linha quase "interminável" de precipitação, será sob a forma de aguaceiros ou chuva contínua? Não consigo perceber


É sob a forma de chuva persistente e intensa!! Deverá dar belos acumulados e quem sabe até algumas inundações... A acompanhar a situação!


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Abr 2016 às 01:28)

Lightning disse:


> A precipitação prevista pelo GFS para quinta-feira, aquela linha quase "interminável" de precipitação, será sob a forma de aguaceiros ou chuva contínua? Não consigo perceber



Se fosse só quinta-feira! Teremos um "rio" quase até Sábado, claro com algumas interrupções. Até ao fim-de-semana deve acumular 50-60mm!


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2016 às 11:15)

Para amanhã, e segundo o ECMWF, está previsto a formação de um nucleo depressionário ( 995 hpa ) a NW, o IPMA prevê chuva por vezes forte, tendo já lançado avisos amarelos:







Previsão para 5ª feira, 14.abril.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas no Baixo Alentejo
e Algarve a partir do final da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Vento moderado (15 a 35 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando forte
(35 a 45 km/h) com rajadas até 80 km/h no litoral a norte do Cabo
Carvoeiro até ao início da manhã.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) do
quadrante sul, soprando forte (40 a 55 km/h) com rajadas até 95 km/h
até ao início da tarde.*
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, sendo mais intensa a partir da tarde.
Vento moderado (15 a 35 km/h) do quadrante sul.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte.
Vento moderado (15 a 35 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando por vezes
forte (35 a 45 km/h) com rajadas até 80 km/h até ao início da manhã*.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de oes-sudoeste 2 a 2,5 metros, sendo
2,5 a 3,5 metros a norte do Cabo Raso até meio da tarde.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/14ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues/Joana Sanches.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 13 de abril de 2016 às 6:6 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_


----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2016 às 13:49)

Fazendo uma antevisão do tempo mediante o GFS 6z para as próximas 72 horas...

Açores:

A depressão irá-se deslocar progressivamente para as imediações do arquipélago (sudoeste). Terá uma pressão central variável, perdendo algum frio. O GFS indica uma vasta região depressionária sem núcleo aparente na madrugada do dia 16. Ao longo deste 3 dias, algumas depressões secundárias sem grande expressão podem surgir e desaparecer.

Está previsto um aumento generalizado do SBCAPE, que apesar de estar disperso pelo arquipélago terá maior expressão a norte/noroeste e a sul/sudoeste do arquipélago (<+-600).

É útil diferenciar as várias regiões do arquipélago. O jet estará sobre o G. Oriental e a partes do G. Central. Nestas ilhas o cisalhamento terá alguma força (>10m/s). No G. Ocidental e a norte/noroeste (especialmente aqui) do arquipélago parece haver algumas condições para o surgimento de trombas d'água de bom tempo (aplicável no dia 15). Há um arrefecimento interessante. Contudo, a humidade relativa mais elevada está muito dispersa. E não vejo muita vorticidade a 850 hPa para ajudar no desenvolvimento. Portanto, considero a probabilidade, baixa. Aparte disto, não vejo grandes condições para o surgimento de aguaceiros (excetuando efeitos convectivos locais).

Para o G. Oriental, a humidade também vai estar dispersa. O cisalhamento vai ser superior mas os ventos nos níveis baixos são fracos (terão mais força a sudeste, no mar). Não acho que vá acontecer nada de especial. Alguma convecção local (inevitavelmente dispersa) pode originar algum aguaceiro fraco. O cisalhamento intenso deverá despedaçar as células que se desenvolvam mais.

Madeira:

A parcela de ar mais saturada da pluma tropical está sensivelmente a meio caminho entre os Açores e a Madeira. Está previsto chegar à ilha na madrugada do dia 15. O campo dos ventos deverá alargar-se ao longo do tempo mas os ventos mais fortes em altitude deverão ficar a oeste, no mar. O GFS mostra no dia 14 o fluxo mais saturado a 700 hPa passar mesmo a oeste da ilha. Ainda assim, a humidade dispersa a 850 hPa e o ponto de orvalho à volta dos 15º deverão permitir a acumulação de alguma chuva devido ao suspeito do costume: a orografia. Já no dia 15, aquando da passagem do fluxo de ar saturado a 700 hPa pela ilha, deverá ocorrer chuva mais intensa. O reduzido tamanho do fluxo implica que a chuva será muito concentrada. Após a passagem deste, a convecção, e eventuais aguaceiros, deverá ser dispersa devido, novamente, à humidade relativa muito inconsistente (está modelada uma intrusão de ar seco a 700 hPa). A reduzida humidade a 500 hPa durante os 3 dias levam-me a crer que chuva forte não deverá ocorrer muito e/ou de forma consistente. Não vejo condições suficientes para o surgimento de células muito intensas. O IPMA discorda, indicando a possibilidade de trovoada na 6ª.


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2016 às 13:58)

Frente bastante activa em deslocamento para NE e que irá causar a chuva forte de amanhã em especial no Norte/Centro:


----------



## DaniFR (13 Abr 2016 às 14:37)

Muita chuva prevista para a zona Centro nos próximos 2 dias. Para Coimbra, são cerca de 70mm.


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2016 às 14:41)

DaniFR disse:


> Muita chuva prevista para a zona Centro nos próximos 2 dias. Para Coimbra, são cerca de 70mm.



Aparentemente, e olhando ao satélite, a frente irá entrar um pouco mais a Norte, mas pode ser ilusão de óptica criada pelo movimento, é ir acompanhando.


----------



## james (13 Abr 2016 às 15:09)

Chamo também a atenção para o facto de amanhã, Sexta e sábado, paralelamente ao facto de estar prevista muita chuva no Norte e Centro, também está prevista atividade convetiva. 

Estas trovoadas poderão catapultar e muito localmente as quantidades de precipitação, podendo causar problemas de inundações ou outros fenómenos mais extremos, habituais nestas circunstâncias.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Abr 2016 às 17:11)

É impressão minha ou está tudo a desviar-se para o Norte?


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2016 às 17:30)

Snifa disse:


> Aparentemente, e olhando ao satélite, a frente irá entrar um pouco mais a Norte, mas pode ser ilusão de óptica criada pelo movimento, é ir acompanhando.





Pedro Mindz disse:


> É impressão minha ou está tudo a desviar-se para o Norte?



O GFS mexeu nos acumulados. Comparação da saída das 12z de ontem e de hoje. Tá a meter a frente mais para norte e cada vez menos acumulados no litoral centro.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Abr 2016 às 18:14)

Lightning disse:


> O GFS mexeu nos acumulados. Comparação da saída das 12z de ontem e de hoje. Tá a meter a frente mais para norte e cada vez menos acumulados no litoral centro.


Pois, previsivel.. Por este caminho nem alerta amarelo teremos em Lisboa.. Se continuar a desviar-se para Norte desta maneira Lisboa será muito pouco atingida..
O Centro terá uma carga valente, boa sorte aos moradores de Coimbra!


----------



## james (14 Abr 2016 às 00:24)

Nos próximos 3 dias, algumas regiões do Minho poderão registar mais de 100 mm de precipitação.
E com cape elevado durante alguns períodos.

E vento também, já agora.  Aqui na minha zona, já se faz sentir com grande intensidade.

Nota - se que é uma depressão com um movimento lento, quase estacionário, propício a descarregar grandes quantidades de precipitação.  E ainda para mais com previsão de trovoadas.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Abr 2016 às 00:39)

Boa noite Caro james,

Estão a aparecer algumas rajadas de vento por cá que metem mesmo respeito !!! é sinal da aproximação do sistema depressionário !!! Para já a chuva está em modo pausa na zona de Braga mas promete entrar em ação nas próximas horas !!! Bom nowcasting a todos os colegas Meteoloucos.

Cmps.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2016 às 01:00)

james disse:


> Nota - se que é uma depressão com um movimento lento, quase estacionário, propício a descarregar grandes quantidades de precipitação.  E ainda para mais com previsão de trovoadas.


Interessante que o ESTOFEX está a ser relutante em relação à previsão de trovoada...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Abr 2016 às 01:47)

A situação meteorológica tende-se a agravar no litoral norte durante esta madrugada e início da próxima manhã, com a passagem de um sistema frontal pelo nordeste da Península Ibérica: vento, por vezes forte, e muita precipitação.

A partir do meio da manhã dar-se-á início ao agravamento do estado do tempo na região centro, com o quase estacionamento de uma superfície frontal fria que se prolongará desde o litoral (a norte de Lisboa) até ao interior (pela zona da Beira Alta); o elevado número de horas de precipitação potencializará uma acumulação significa de precipitação.


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2016 às 08:43)

Precipitação acumulada em 3 horas no ECMWF para as próximas 48 horas (desde meia noite de hoje à meia noite de amanhã)

Neste modelo no tal eixo já mencionado podem cair cerca de 70/100mm em menos de 24 horas nalgumas zonas quando a superfície frontal "estacionar" esta tarde.







Acumulado (polegadas) até meia noite de hoje


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2016 às 11:11)

Os produtos probabilísticos de precipitação da AEMET, que são baseados em todo o ensemble do ECMWF (em vez das tradicionais cartas baseadas em saídas operacionais)
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/mapas_probabilisticos?dia=hoy&zona=penyb&f=probprecip


*Quinta*





*Sexta*





*Sábado*


----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2016 às 17:57)

Atualizando a previsão para os Açores para as próximas 72 horas...

Assiste-se a convecção dispersa especialmente nos Grs. Central e Ocidental. O GFS 12z mostra um núcleo depressionário a passar a noroeste do G. Ocidental nos próximos dias. Contudo, nos níveis baixos não há nem haverá ventos significativos. O CAPE deverá aumentar ao longo deste período podendo chegar ao +-700. Não deverá haver grande alteração no arrefecimento atmosférico (persistirá a bolsa de ar frio em altitude). O cisalhamento continuará a ser mais intenso a sul do G. Oriental e muito reduzido (<10 m/s) no G. Ocidental.

Em termos práticos, o tempo continuará a ser marcado por convecção dispersa. A água precipitável rondará os 10 mms. No tópico dos Açores há um relato de granizo. O nível de congelamento rondará os 1800 metros. Como tal, a precipitação deverá ser muito local (motivada pela orografia e/ou fatores locais), podendo ser moderada a forte (especialmente nos Grs. Central e Ocidental). Granizo será uma possibilidade nas células mais fortes. Creio que também podem ocorrer trovoadas (muito) isoladas (difícil porque em geral há muito ar seco a 500 hPa). As células não durarão muito devido ao fraco cisalhamento.

A possibilidade relativa à ocorrência de trombas d'água de bom tempo é baixa devido à pouca vorticidade nos níveis baixos. O núcleo depressionário traz alguma mas não acho que é suficiente para aumentar a confiança.

---

A partir do dia 16 o CAPE aumentará no G. Oriental. A reduzida vorticidade nos níveis baixos e o cisalhamento (> 10 m/s) - se bem que os ventos mais importantes, os dos níveis baixos, não têm força nenhuma - serão tendencialmente hostis à ocorrência de trombas d'água de bom tempo. Contudo, o cisalhamento poderá permitir o surgimento de células mais intensas. O nível de congelamento subirá para os 2200 metros mas a ocorrência de granizo continua a ser possível (depende da intensidade das células). Aguaceiros locais moderados a fortes podem ocorrer.

Para terminar, a neve é tanta no Pico que o reflexo do sol impede uma melhor visualização da montanha:







Pelo menos nos próximos 3 dias, a queda de neve deverá continuar.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Abr 2016 às 21:18)

Estofex para amanhã:






A level 1 was issued for most parts of Portugal and NW Spain mainly for an isolated large hail and tornado event.

... Portugal and SW France ...

A weak depression approaches Portugal from the west and opens during the course of the day. This scenario would allow a warm front to be pushed well onshore and to the north - probably residing over the Cantabrian and Basques Mountains. Models agree with nice offshore fetch of moist subtropical air, which covers most of Portugal and W/NW Spain. Even though mid-level lapse rates remain weak to modest, stout BL moisture should ensure MLCAPE of up to 500 J/kg. Airmass will be weakly capped but concerns exist regarding little diabatic heating due to lots of cloud cover. However, temporal subsidence between NE-ward traveling short-waves should support at least temporal heating. Expect an increase of thunderstorms during the noon/afternoon with scattered storms mainly in the level 1 area. DLS of 20 m/s and 15 m/s in the lowest 3 km point to organized multicells/isolated supercells with strong wind gusts and isolated large hail. Neither LL lapse rates nor mid-level CAPE profiles indicate a substantial risk of both hazards, but isolated events can't be ruled out. In addition, enhanced LL shear (SRH-1 in excess of 150 m^2/s^2 and LCLs below 500 m) indicate a risk for a few tornado events.
Further south (S-Portugal) and east (W-Spain), CAPE signals remain too marginal for a severe risk.
Isolated thunderstorms continue offshore during the night, as the vertical temperature gradient remains supportive for a few stronger updrafts.


----------



## cardu (15 Abr 2016 às 10:32)

Bom dia. Ontem ouvi que 3# feira vai estar um núcleo depressionário em cima de Portugal continental. Significa que os efeitos são tipo uma ciclogenese?


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2016 às 11:12)

cardu disse:


> Bom dia. Ontem ouvi que 3# feira vai estar um núcleo depressionário em cima de Portugal continental. Significa que os efeitos são tipo uma ciclogenese?



Viva. Para já e até 3ª feira ainda falta um bocadinho. Ter por si só um núcleo depressionário em cima de Portugal Continental não tem significado, ou seja, se for uma depressão cavada, a passagem do núcleo traz associado mau tempo, se tal não se verificar as condições não serão tão adversas (isto grosso modo, porque depois temos vário tipos possíveis de depressão dependendo da sua expressão nos diferentes níveis da atmosfera). 
Quanto à segunda questão penso que querias dizer "uma ciclogénese explosiva". A resposta é "não necessariamente", pelo que respondi atrás. Uma "ciclogénese" é tão somente o processo de formação (cavamento) de uma depressão.


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2016 às 18:16)

Boas, 

mais uma perturbação a SW e a caminho  que deverá causar amanhã no Norte chuva por vezes forte:

GFS 12z  coloca uma quantidade significativa de precipitação:






Satélite:


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2016 às 18:26)

cardu disse:


> Bom dia. Ontem ouvi que 3# feira vai estar um núcleo depressionário em cima de Portugal continental. Significa que os efeitos são tipo uma ciclogenese?



Para Terça-feira teremos um centro de baixas pressões a oeste da Península Ibérica, ao qual estará associada uma superfície frontal fria que vai cruzar o território de Portugal Continental, do litoral para o interior, dando origem a tempo instável, com ocorrência de precipitação em todo o território do continente.


----------



## Lightning (15 Abr 2016 às 18:39)

Um tipo de carta que gosto de ver, no caso de existirem condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas, e que me ajuda um pouco a perceber o que vai dar ou não para fotografar - altitude das nuvens / massas nebulosas.

Este tipo de cartas para mim é obviamente informativo, não me costumo fiar muito nelas. Se bem que dá algum jeito, porque por exemplo, neste preciso momento o céu encontra-se nublado por nuvens de base muito baixa (daquelas que parece que alguém pegou fogo a alguma coisa...) e de deslocamento muito rápido - e a carta para esta hora actual mostra de facto alguma nebulosidade que corresponde exactamente a isso.

*Como interpretar e legenda*

A cor mostrada é a altitude da massa das nuvens, sabendo que as nuvens altas são privilegiadas (portanto pelo que percebo, se existirem células de base alta mas que venham "acompanhadas" de nebulosidade baixa que estraga tudo para quem quer fotografar raios, essa nebulosidade baixa não é mostrada e apenas é mostrada a de base alta, porque se encontra sobreposta à de base baixa).
- Branco: baixa altitude
- Amarelo: altitude média
- Vermelho: altitude alta


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2016 às 18:59)

Voltando ao dia de hoje e às próximas horas, possivelmente novas linhas de instabilidade procedentes do Atlântico irão cruzar o território de Portugal Continental, afectando sobretudo as regiões do norte e centro. Assim, a possibilidade dos períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros irão manter-se ao longo da noite, sendo mais intensos e persistentes no litoral norte e centro.


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2016 às 20:44)

Atualizando a atualização da previsão...

Nas próximas horas, um núcleo depressionário passará a noroeste - movendo-se para sudoeste - do G. Ocidental, dissipando-se eventualmente:






Os ventos mais fortes, supostamente, ficarão no mar a oeste. Assim assim, alguma instabilidade poderá propagar-se às ilhas mais ocidentais. Em termos gerais, não há muita instabilidade nem humidade nos níveis médios. Portanto, o tempo, como já escrevi anteriormente, não deverá mudar. O CAPE acrescido será útil na batalha da convecção contra o ambiente tendencialmente hostil.

O mais relevante vem a seguir, com a formação de uma nova depressão a sudoeste dos Açores:






O gradual cavamento possibilitará a aproximação de mais uma pluma tropical, afetando mais a Madeira e Canárias:






Excluindo PT continental e a Madeira, o mais relevante desta depressão será o aumento da vorticidade ciclónica nas imediações do G. Oriental...






... que em conjunção com os restos da bolsa de ar frio em altitude, CAPE fraco a moderado (<1000), reduzido cisalhamento/ventos fracos nos níveis baixos (os ventos mais fortes estarão no flanco este da depressão) e aumento da humidade relativa nos níveis baixos podem, finalmente, ser suficientes para se formar uma tromba d'água extremamente fotogénica que ao mesmo tempo está suficientemente longe para não causar danos mas suficientemente perto para ser largamente visível. Ainda faltam 3 dias, mas aqui fica o registo


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Abr 2016 às 02:37)

E tudo o vento levou... Segunda-feira afinal mudou. 






Quem sabe se daqui a 6 horas não muda tudo.

Mas ainda há esperança para o sudeste/interior:


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2016 às 14:32)

O GFS 6z modela um cavamento interessante da depressão entre a manhã do dia 17 e a madrugada do dia 18.

A Madeira será afetada amanhã pela depressão. O GFS não indica muita instabilidade nos níveis baixos. Já o tefigrama do IPMA para o Funchal amanhã às 12 indica instabilidade suficiente. Independentemente disto, a passagem da depressão deverá trazer chuva moderada a forte de curta duração devido à saturação dos níveis baixos e água precipitável elevada (+- 30 mms). Nota ainda para o ponto de orvalho à superfície a rondar os 17º. Escrevi chuva de curta duração, porque o cavamento, e consequente aumento da força dos ventos, ocorrerá num ambiente com pouca humidade em altitude, reduzindo assim a janela para a ocorrência de chuva mais significativa.

Não obstante a presença do jet forte e de um cisalhamento também ele forte (>20 m/s) a ocorrência de trovoadas será muito limitada pela pouca humidade a 500 hPa e ao facto de que o CAPE mais relevante está no pós-frontal. Contudo, nos pós-frontal ocorrer alguns aguaceiros dispersos. O fluxo húmido e saturado de sudoeste deverá chegar antes da depressão. A orografia deverá originar aguaceiros fracos a moderados.

---

Quanto aos Açores, a previsão continua mais ou menos a mesma para as próximas 48 a 72 horas. A depressão não deverá afetar significativamente o arquipélago. A depressão em si não vai aumentar a vorticidade ciclónica mas a mesma deve aumentar no G. Oriental:






A janela é muito pequena. E a vorticidade mais relevante ocorre de madrugada/manhã. Como tal, trombas d'água são pouco prováveis (e para as ver pior ainda). Mas quando comparando com os dias anteriores, o cenário é mais favorável.


----------



## huguh (16 Abr 2016 às 14:41)

Estofex para hoje






A level 1 was issued for NW Spain and N Portugal mainly for the excessive precipitation, severe wind gusts and large hail.

...NW Iberian Peninsula...

A passage of the shortwave trough will initiate storms in the afternoon hours. Within a mixing ratios of around 7-8 g/kg and ~ 7 K/km lapse rates a CAPE up to 600-800 J/kg will develop. Due to overlap with > 20 m/s DLS, supercells capable of producing severe wind gusts and hail up to 3-4cm cannot be ruled out. Thanks to DMC superimposing with a large-scale precipitation, local excessive precipitation cannot be ruled out. Thunderstorms should fade in the evening hours when the thermodynamic instability will drop.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Abr 2016 às 01:03)

As temperaturas devem continuar a rondar os 16-18ºC em todo o país amanhã, depois na segunda-feira com a aproximação da cut-off, temos circulação quente vinda do SO/S e espera-se um ligeiro aumento das temperaturas, especialmente no interior, por outro lado a amplitude térmica aumenta muito.

A chuva prevista para segunda-feira fica, na maioria, no mar:











Depois a frente parece reativar ao chegar à fronteira:






Amanhã há mais festa para o norte, para baixo do sistema Montejunto-Estrela deve haver boas abertas.

Terça e Quarta devem ser bons dias de convecção.

Serão estes os últimos dias de chuva do mês? Veremos...


----------



## huguh (17 Abr 2016 às 09:25)

será que é hoje que temos alguma trovoada?


----------



## Lightning (17 Abr 2016 às 15:19)

Acho que se acontecer alguma coisa será entre amanhã e terça penso que alguns ingredientes estão lá, mas não sou nenhum expert para saber quais são todos eles. Até posso estar a colocar aqui alguns desnecessários, pois nisto da meteorologia, se faltar a massa, até podem haver ovos, natas, fruta cristalizada, mas não há bolo 

Para além destes ainda andei a ver o convection index e o soaring index e também estão bastante bons.







Muito calor para amanhã 






A juntar algum forçamento vertical... (penso que esta carta seja disso)


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Abr 2016 às 22:32)

Esperemos que se concretize uma boa rega no Algarve, principalmente no Sotavento.


----------



## Geopower (18 Abr 2016 às 17:11)

Observando a carta sinóptica para as 6:00 UTC de amanhã, a frente fria irá começar a atravessar  Portugal continental durante a madrugada:


----------



## Orion (18 Abr 2016 às 19:37)

O GFS indica que nos próximos 3 dias uma pequena depressão irá formar-se a sudoeste dos Açores. No seu caminho para oeste, passando a sul dos Açores e a norte da Madeira, esta depressão tem a particularidade de ser um indicador da mudança da estação. Irá trazer para perto dos Açores uma massa de ar com um conteúdo de água precipitável colossal:






A zona convectiva mais ativa, de reduzido tamanho, irá beneficiar do ar muito saturado, provocando chuva intensa. O evento não é mais severo porque não haverá muito CAPE.

O G. Ocidental poderá ser afetado pela distorção da pluma tropical aquando da formação da depressão (ainda incerto). Enquanto que é pouco provável que a depressão afete diretamente os Açores, a Madeira e PT continental poderão ser afetados. A acompanhar.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2016 às 23:42)

Entretanto o Estofex:








.... Portugal ....

A vigorous cyclonic vortex will approach the coasts of Portugal during Tuesday, with its cold front crossing the country in the early morning. The advection of warm and moist air masses from SW increase the threat of an excessive rainfall event, even though non-convective features are expected to prevail. Nevertheless, any storm that will be able to form within this strong wind field, will be able to produce strong to severe wind gusts and downpours, as PW exceeds the 30 mm according to high resolution models.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (19 Abr 2016 às 08:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto o Estofex:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Será que é hoje??


----------



## ecobcg (19 Abr 2016 às 09:56)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Será que é hoje??



O Estofex fala apenas em chuva forte e vento...  É isso que estás à espera? Ehehe! 
O IPMA, pelo contrário, fala em fenómenos extremos de vento em vários distritos.

Aguardando pelos desenvolvimentos...


----------



## rafathunderstorm (19 Abr 2016 às 10:24)

ecobcg disse:


> O Estofex fala apenas em chuva forte e vento...  É isso que estás à espera? Ehehe!
> O IPMA, pelo contrário, fala em fenómenos extremos de vento em vários distritos.
> 
> Aguardando pelos desenvolvimentos...



Estou mais a favor do IPMA


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2016 às 10:39)

Não deixa de ser curioso  que perante esta previsão de instabilidade e com a incerteza que acarreta , os Distritos a norte do Douro estejam sem qualquer aviso:

Devem actualizar mais logo em cima da hora ..

Previsão para 3ª feira, 19.abril.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados
de trovoada, diminuindo de intensidade e frequência no litoral
oeste das regiões Centro e Sul a partir do final da tarde.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se em geral
fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) para o final do dia.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte (35 a 50 km/h) do quadrante
sul, com rajadas até 80 km/h até ao final da tarde, tornando-se
fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) para o final do dia.
Subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, diminuindo de
intensidade e frequência a partir do final da tarde.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada até final da tarde.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
fraco (inferior a 15 km/h) para o final do dia.
Subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes
e acompanhados de trovoada.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
fraco (inferior a 15 km/h) para o final do dia.
Subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

_Atualizado a 19 de abril de 2016 às 0:54 UTC_

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## Gerofil (20 Abr 2016 às 23:58)

*ROSWITHA*







Centrada ao largo da costa ocidental portuguesa, a ROSWITHA, nome atribuído pelo Serviço de Meteorologia da Universidade de Berlim e adoptado internacionalmente, é a depressão (ou centro de baixas pressões) que nos tem feito companhia ao longo desta semana (na imagem observa-se nitidamente o seu núcleo centrado a oeste de Portugal Continental, à latitude do Minho/Trás – os – Montes). É este centro de baixas pressões (ou sistema depressionário) que tem enviado linhas de instabilidade sobre o território de Portugal Continental, procedentes de sudoeste e que cruzam o continente de sul para norte, dando origem ao tempo instável, precipitação e trovoadas. Trata-se de correntes de ar muito húmidas que, aliadas ao aquecimento diurno da camada inferior da troposfera, rapidamente ascendem em altitude, arrefecendo de forma rápida, o que leva à formação de nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical (cúmulo-nimbo) que acabam por originar precipitação; tudo isto aliado também à presença de um núcleo de ar muito frio em altitude (entre os 20º e os 25ºC Célsius negativos aos 500 hPa, sensivelmente aos 5500 metros de altitude), posicionado geograficamente sobre a mesma posição em que se encontra o centro de baixas pressões, e que reforça a instabilidade atmosférica. As linhas de instabilidade giram em torno do centro de baixas pressões, no sentido contrário ao dos ponteiros do relógio.
É previsível que a ROSWITHA tenha tendência de se ir dissipando, à medida que o ar frio seja desgastado ao longo dos dias; o que é mais saliente é o facto de ter permanecido quase estática geograficamente a oeste da Península Ibérica durante tantos dias, algo pouco frequente à latitude de Portugal Continental, zona em que os centros de baixas pressões fazem uma trajectória predominantemente do Atlântico para o interior da Europa, mas que desta vez não tem tido seguimento devido à presença de altas pressões (anticiclones) quer sobre as ilhas Britânicas quer sobre o Mediterrâneo ocidental, barreiras que impedem que as baixas pressões se dirijam para leste. A imagem de satélite é de hoje.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (21 Abr 2016 às 00:10)

Gerofil disse:


> *ROSWITHA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 muito bom


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2016 às 00:31)

Próximas 72 horas mediante o GFS 18z...

A depressão a oeste dos Açores continuará a deslocar-se para este em direção ao arquipélago. A partir do final deste sábado à noite o arquipélago será novamente afetado por um sistema frontal. A chegada da frente quente parece não ser muito relevante uma vez que empurra ar (frio) muito seco. No pós-frontal (da frente quente) ocorrerá a intrusão de ar tropical com água precipitável moderada a elevada (>25 milímetros).

Por volta das 12h (carta de superfície da NOAA) do dia 24, a frente fria chegará ao G. Ocidental. Não há muita instabilidade nos níveis baixos mas isso é compensado pela bolsa de ar frio em altitude trazida pela depressão e pela força da frente (que é moderada). O GFS parece indicar que a frente ficará parada durante algumas horas no G. Ocidental. Durante este período o SBCAPE vai variando (+-700 mas pode chegar aos +-1100 mais tarde). O cisalhamento será moderado a elevado (>10 m/s) podendo por vezes chegar aos +-22 m/s.

A frente fria deverá trazer convecção moderada a forte. A precipitação será reduzida um pouco pelo ar a 925 hPa que não se encontra completamente saturado e pelo ar inconsistentemente saturado a 500 hPa.

A presença de uma helicidade próxima dos 150 não exclui a ocorrência de tornados. Mas a probabilidade é baixa, a meu ver. A probabilidade associada ao surgimento de células fortes a severas é muito baixa.

No seu percurso para este, a frente deverá ter um comportamento semelhante (mas será mais forte no G. Ocidental). O estreitamento gradual da humidade a 700 hPa deverá provocar um efeito semelhante na convecção mais significativa. O ar seco a 500 hPa irá também aumentar prejudicando a convecção especialmente no G. Oriental.

Linhas de instabilidade poderão aparecer no pós-frontal da frente fria. O tempo associado a elas é-me ainda incerto (falta-me ver o comportamento da _shortwave_ que servirá de suporte à instabilidade da frente fria; cartas ainda não estão disponíveis/não estão atualizadas).


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2016 às 16:18)

Orion disse:


> Próximas 72 horas mediante o GFS 18z...
> 
> A depressão a oeste dos Açores continuará a deslocar-se para este em direção ao arquipélago. A partir do final deste sábado à noite o arquipélago será novamente afetado por um sistema frontal. A chegada da frente quente parece não ser muito relevante uma vez que empurra ar (frio) muito seco. No pós-frontal (da frente quente) ocorrerá a intrusão de ar tropical com água precipitável moderada a elevada (>25 milímetros).
> 
> ...



Confirma-se que a frente ficará estacionada algumas horas no G. Ocidental. O AROME, exagerado neste tipo de coisas, sugere a ocorrência de aguaceiros/períodos de chuva forte:






A intrusão de ar seco a 500 hPa foi aumentada. Não obstante poder ocorrer convecção dispersa, esta deverá ser, na generalidade, linear. Linhas de instabilidade devem surgir. O GFS 6z mostra condições favoráveis à ocorrência de células fortes a sul do arquipélago (SBCAPE +-1000 e cisalhamento >20 m/s). A convecção mais intensa deverá ultrapassar o ar seco nos níveis médios. A pouca helicidade deverá impedir um desenvolvimento severo das células (a probabilidade associada à ocorrência de tornados e/ou supercélulas é muito baixa).

Depois do G. Ocidental, a frente fria deverá ficar estacionada algures entre o G. Central e o G. Oriental até pelo menos ao dia 25 (deslocar-se-á lentamente). O estado do tempo deverá ser caracterizado por chuva moderada a forte, podendo esta ser acompanhada por trovoada. Continuará a haver muito ar seco em altitude mas a convecção persistente deverá saturar localmente a atmosfera permitindo um maior desenvolvimento das nuvens.

Ao longo do dia 25 a convecção mais intensa tenderá a ser inibida pelo ar descendente associado à passagem da _shortwave _(carta ainda desatualizada).

As Flores e o Corvo não são orograficamente muito acentuadas. Provavelmente será publicado um aviso amarelo. Células mais intensas poderão, localmente, descarregar volumes muito significativos de chuva.


----------



## Orion (24 Abr 2016 às 00:39)

Orion disse:


> Ao longo do dia 25 a convecção mais intensa tenderá a ser inibida pelo ar descendente associado à passagem da _shortwave _(carta ainda desatualizada).



As cartas já foram atualizadas. O parágrafo anterior já não se aplica.

A frente fria já não deverá ficar estacionada sobre o G. Central, atravessando todo o arquipélago. A instabilidade deverá afetar todos os grupos até amanhã. Como referi anteriormente, a pouca humidade relativa deverá limitar significativamente a convecção em termos de intensidade global e localização (deverão surgir linhas de instabilidade).


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2016 às 08:22)

Para amanhã, será um feriado bem ameno de norte a sul, e pode-se  mesmo dizer com algum calor nas zonas do costume.
Maximas previstas pelo GFS.





Logo de manhã, haverá um disparo significativo na temperatura (comparativamente com  a manhã de hoje, por exemplo) fruto de fluxo de leste.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2016 às 22:05)

Para o final da desta semana começara a existir alguma instabilidade ao largo da região autónoma da Madeira...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2016 às 01:59)

Para hoje, Sexta-feira, os modelos apontam para a possibilidade de ocorrência de precipitação no interior sul, mais para a zona do Baixo Alentejo, não se descartando mesmo a hipótese de vir a ocorrer alguma actividade convectiva ao meio da tarde...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2016 às 14:27)

Alargo a possibilidade de actividade convectiva esta tarde também para as regiões do interior norte e centro, para além da região sul...


----------

